# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2009)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*[/align]




[align=center]Monday, February 8, 2009[/align]




[align=center]*JadeIcing* is celebrating *Dallas Jinx Jonesâ* Birthday or Gotcha day today! [/align]




[align=center]*Loki* bunny turns 3 years old! [/align]




[align=center]*CONGRATULATIONS!* [/align]




[align=center]




[/align]




[align=center]*NOTE ABOUT LISTING YOUR BUNNIES IN YOUR PROFILE:* Please put a comma between the names if possible.Also, please put a space between the names (ie - Bo, Clover vs. Bo,Clover)This helps the board stay in the correct spacing. Thank You! [/align]




[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]TWO DAYS LEFT to enter the Valentineâs Day Photo Contest! Show us your sweethearts! [/align]




[align=center]Jenk is wondering if you have a âfavoriteâ bunny?[/align]




[align=center]Why is it so cute when they growl! [/align]




[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]*MegaChan5*âs bunny is sick with diarrhea. Please offer advice.[/align]




[align=center]Please send good thoughts to *Jen* and *Steve*! Dotty isnât acting herself this morning and theyâve been to the vetâs office again.[/align]




[align=center]*Naomi*âs head tilt is slowly improving.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]*Kherrmann3* is worried because *Toby *snuck a bite of a pistachio! [/align]




[align=center]*Leaf* wants to know about fescue hay being safe for bunnies.[/align]




[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]Donât forget to order the RO CALENDAR! Proceeds keep our forum running and help bunnies! What a great way to say âHappy Valentineâsâ to someone you love! [/align]




[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]*TODAYâS STAR*[/align]



[align=center]





[/align]



[align=center]*drunkenbunnyhugger*[/align]
*First name: **Tara* 

*Age Range/Age: **25* 

*Special other:* *Rick*

*Children?* *Just the furry four legged ones!*

*Bunnies?* *Thumper & Simba*

*Other Pets?* *Davy & Earl the cats and Jaxson the dog
*
*Favorite Hobby(s)* *Anything with the pets or pet related, online, bowling, and watching movies*

*Line of work?* *I live in a cubical at work *(but also go to school part time)

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* *For 2009 I started a blog I could share with all friends and family regardless if they were on RO or on a private journal of mine, so check it out. Tons of cute pics of the puppy getting bigger, however I have been slacking on the bunny pictures. *





[align=center]*http://pawstoupdate.blogspot.com/*[/align]




[align=center][/align]




[align=center][/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2009)

My calender says it Monday Feb 9th. Not Monday Feb 8th.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2009)

My Microsoft Word needs to fix itself! :X


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Feb 9, 2009)

Is your date wrong on your computer in general? I'm guessing word pulls it from there. Strange though!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope, it's not. I wonder why it did that? 

It's actually done it twice to me!


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah I remember before when you put Monday the 18th when it was the 19th or something - strange.. Great job though


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

My turn tomorrow!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> [align=center]
> [/align]
> [align=center]*JadeIcing* is celebrating *Dallas Jinx Jonesâ* Birthday or Gotcha day today! [/align]




BDAY!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

YAY! Dallas! Happy birthday late!


----------

